# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [How-To] Exalted with "Order of the Cloudserpent" in 1-2 hours - Get Serpent Mount

## mrnice

*Order of the Cloud Serpent Exalted Egg Guide*



There is a little help when you want to get exalted with the Order of the Cloud Serpent . Just like with the Netherwing Faction there is the option to collect Onyx Egg . This will give you 500 Rep per egg. It´s possible to get exalted within 1-2 hours, it depends on how many players are farming them and the respawn of the eggs.

*What do i get when exalted*
- You get the skill to ride the serpent dragons
- You can buy your own Reins of the Jade Cloud Serpent when exalted

*Precondition*
- Needed flying in Pandaria
- Go to Arbortetum in Jade Forrest and make the prequests you get from Elder Anli(4 Quests) to get Honored Rep

*Where can i find the eggs??*

They spawn only in the Windless Isle. The most can be found on the five big hills, on top, on the side, everywhere

Do this before a lot of players are in the area!!! - Happy Farming

----------


## decker

Whats the name of the pre-qest ?

----------


## Resinderate

Not 100% sure but think this may have been hot-fixed like 10min ago.

Got half way through revered and then they stopped spawning. Maybe a reduced spawn rate.

Edit: Okay I'm seeing spawns again for like the first time in ages but it defiantly feels nerfed.

----------


## mrnice

With Prequests i mean the quests you need, that you can pickup the eggs.

You need no really prequest for the faction. Just go to Elder Anli, there you will see the quests around.

----------


## mrnice

> Not 100% sure but think this may have been hot-fixed like 10min ago.
> 
> Got half way through revered and then they stopped spawning. Maybe a reduced spawn rate.
> 
> Edit: Okay I'm seeing spawns again for like the first time in ages but it defiantly feels nerfed.


on beta i have waited on an egg, the spawntimer was 60-90min. This moring on live it felt like they are spawning faster. There are around 30 locations where eggs can spawn and you need about 40-45 eggs.

----------


## Hackerio

Has this been hot fixed?

----------


## spacerideruk

looks like it

----------


## Resinderate

> on beta i have waited on an egg, the spawntimer was 60-90min. This moring on live it felt like they are spawning faster. There are around 30 locations where eggs can spawn and you need about 40-45 eggs.


Yeah I think you're right, must have just hit an awkward wall. kudos anyway o/

----------


## Rayz

These things really have to be posted in Elite guides if we want them to last. When everyone can see them they get fixed within 3 days and barely anyone gets to enjoy it. +rep for the discovery though.

----------


## pcmdxx

I got 12 eggs with an object manager within 15 minutes. But I think they respawn very slow!

----------


## Tuwshay

fixxed on eu!? can´t find eggs everywhere ;>

----------


## Greeko

Do you need to be on a quest or so to be able to gather these eggs?

----------


## TehVoyager

> These things really have to be posted in Elite guides if we want them to last. When everyone can see them they get fixed within 3 days and barely anyone gets to enjoy it. +rep for the discovery though.


blizzard can donate for elite guides / exploits just as easily as anyone else. saying "elite means they dont see it" is misinformation.

----------


## abcsaft

Found 12 in the last 20 minutes, so it's not fixed in EU.

----------


## Snowee

Lucky im already done with my mount :>
Hf guys

----------


## Kenneth

do u need a flying mount to get these? this place is infested with 90 creeps down below the hills and i can barely make it 15 feet after a res

----------


## empty_skillz

Hotfixed, me and my friend even tried on other realms. 


edit made a ticket asking if it was buged that no eggs spawns, gm said that they were hotfixed and there of lower spawn rates. will add log soon!

----------


## TehVoyager

Kennetth, Read the opening post man.




> Precondition
> - Needed flying in Pandaria
> - Go to Arbortetum in Jade Forrest and make the prequests you get from Elder Anli(4 Quests) to get Honored Rep

----------


## mrnice

> Hotfixed, me and my friend even tried on other realms. 
> 
> 
> edit made a ticket asking if it was buged that no eggs spawns, gm said that they were hotfixed and there of lower spawn rates. will add log soon!


why do you say it´s fixed.. guys.. this is a guide, not an exploit. it´s the item mechanic that they have a respawn timer !!! when someone grabs the egg before you, you have to wait... even when the respawn timer was a little low

----------


## Hsk

It makes me sad that there's an elite section yet all the good exploits are posted public and fixed within 2-5 hours of being useful. Missed out on this one and I'm quite disappointed.

----------


## effyjay

Good find, unfortunaly i believe it's getting- or has been hotfixed.
I myself, have not had any luck.

----------


## sherm

> It makes me sad that there's an elite section yet all the good exploits are posted public and fixed within 2-5 hours of being useful. Missed out on this one and I'm quite disappointed.


yep....I payed for elite and there is never anything good there.

----------


## flashburn

As if the elite section would stop it getting fixed - I guarantee that blizzard employees have elite accounts on this forum. I think the legendary section is the only one safe from them ( even then maybe not 100%)

----------


## beef87

Well, I got 29 in around 30 mins....I've been looking for the past 40 and only found 3, it could be the respawn timer or it got fixed.

----------


## kungen22

¨Do u have 2 be honored to see the eggs?

----------


## lashthebest

Anyone knows some alternative spots other than on the cliffs, and the sides of them? Would be nice, cause everyone seems to be camping the cliffs, so the alternative spots might have a better chance of having eggs.

Edit:

also does anyone know of a (preferaby standalone, but doesnt really matter) free object tracker for wow? made a search on the forums but couldnt even find one with a fee:P would rep for it gladly  :Smile:

----------


## blowf

Is there a quest that request the eggs or you just see the eggs on map when your honored?

----------


## lashthebest

> Is there a quest that request the eggs or you just see the eggs on map when your honored?


Nope, its precisely as with the netherwing eggs. There is a repeatable quest that lets you turn in the eggs, which apepars once u finish the pre-quests. Eggs appear on the map, however im not sure if theyre lootable before.

----------


## Devilsdog

> why do you say it´s fixed.. guys.. this is a guide, not an exploit. it´s the item mechanic that they have a respawn timer !!! when someone grabs the egg before you, you have to wait... even when the respawn timer was a little low


 ^^ This. Nice guide OP nearly at 90 so I'll get to use it soon. +rep for sharing this with us even if the spawns have been "nerfed" because you saved me the trouble of wandering around aimlessly trying to do this rep grind.

----------


## Killarena

Most of the spots are here Why? Because it's rare! (Tales of the Beta): Onyx Egg Locations

----------


## decend

I found if I was the only person farming then it would cap out quickly, a quick 5 minute logout looking at the char screen and coming back in would net me ~10 eggs in a couple routes.

rinse and repeat.

They probably hotfixed the ability for one person to farm them like this, which if i remember right they did to netherwing as well. Same thing then as it is now, reset your respawn timer for items by logging out for 5-10 minutes.

----------


## lashthebest

> Same thing then as it is now, reset your respawn timer for items by logging out for 5-10 minutes.


Could you elaborate? Aren't the spawns server side? i think what you were experiencing is the super fast respawn rate, and many respawn during the time you were logged.
When exactly did you test this?

----------


## decend

i finished leveling this rep grind about 6 hours ago, a few friends that I let in on this guide, and recommended to them that were doing it as early as an hour ago were having good luck with logging off for a few minutes and coming back to many spawns repopping.

Tin foil hats out if you want, but I think blizzard has set a way to see how long you are trying to sit in the zone and farm the items and if its the same people for longer periods of time, will reduce the spawn rate drastically until they leave.

----------


## Mitchell481

With Prequests i mean the quests you need, that you can pickup the eggs. 

You need no really prequest for the faction. Just go to Elder Anli, there you will see the quests around.

----------


## CopperChurch

I'm doing this from 3-4 hours. 1,5K to exalted. Thanks for the info!

----------


## farsh

Thanks for the info, have already collected 34 eggs. Gonna try relogging for faster spawns. I logged in 15 mins ago and got 12 eggs in just 10 minutes.

----------


## ketrish

if you have problems then it means someone is farming on your realm, to avoid it get any friend at 90 (lower doesn't work) to inv you from another realm to get phased his realm, yeah it works i got like 10 eggs in 5 mins, jump from realm to realm =)

----------


## ev0

Looking for a low population US horde level 90 to lend me a xrealm helping hand. hit me up on skype: evosdesign if you can inv (like if you're setting up shop to bot for the night or something)

----------


## pFreak

Is there an addon or something to track them? like npcsan

----------


## lashthebest

LF someone from low pop eu realm also :P Can give rep for it, or so :Smile:

----------


## Fwuzy

I seem to have quite hard time finding these eggs. only 2-3 other people farming them here, do you think that affects the farming by lots?

----------


## lashthebest

> I seem to have quite hard time finding these eggs. only 2-3 other people farming them here, do you think that affects the farming by lots?


Yes 2 people can pick all eggs single handedly in no time. There are so few eggs, and the respawn time so long that u'll rarely ever see one unless ure the only one or so.

----------


## Fwuzy

> Yes 2 people can pick all eggs single handedly in no time. There are so few eggs, and the respawn time so long that u'll rarely ever see one unless ure the only one or so.


Oh  :Frown: . cheers for the clarifying it.

----------


## cakeking

If anyone is on an low pop Eu server and would like to help me out let me know  :Smile:

----------


## nazgul111

> blizzard can donate for elite guides / exploits just as easily as anyone else. saying "elite means they dont see it" is misinformation.


yes they can, yet they even if knowing about it they are not rushing as much to fix it since 'majority' of ppl does not know about it and its isn't abused all the time...

----------


## DocOcc

Not Fixed. If you aren't getting egg's then they are on the respawn timer. I just went and got literally 31 eggs in about 5-10 minutes. Now the servers are being restarted. Not sure if the timer will be extended or number of eggs out at once reduced.

----------


## WhySoSober

how are you guys getting Honored so fast? I'm assuming this quest doesnt show up until Honored?

been doing the dailies everyday and am just halfway through friendly

----------


## kungen22

LF some1 on a Low populated server (EU)

----------


## uheldig

Havent found a single egg yet  :Frown:  EU,, been looking for almost 2hours. and im well over honored

----------


## kungen22

been farming for 20mi now, 0 egg. Same with the rogue that is hunting here same as me....

----------


## rubyrube

how can i get the quest?

----------


## Classified

> how can i get the quest?


Read much eh?

----------


## Shendox

Is it fixed? There is no blue questionmark to give away the Onyx eggs.

----------


## Spooch

Guys, think for a few minutes!

Use Quicktracker to track the eggs on your minimap as i did!

steps:
1: log in and get to the isle
2: Open Quicktrack as admin
3: Select Process
4: Check "Openable"
5: Look at the yellow dots on your minimap showing the onyx eggs!

This is posted by Eracer
"Updated for 5.0.5.16048
Also fixed a few bugs, cleaned up some code and made name tracking work for players, not just units.  :Smile: 

Executable only: http://goo.gl/kRmcc
Source code (no executable): http://goo.gl/0DPuE "

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...g-hack-25.html

----------


## lashthebest

> Guys, think for a few minutes!
> 
> Use Quicktracker to track the eggs on your minimap as i did!
> 
> steps:
> 1: log in and get to the isle
> 2: Open Quicktrack as admin
> 3: Select Process
> 4: Check "Openable"
> ...


Thank you very much, ive been asking for this several posts earlier!
+rep

----------


## lashthebest

> Guys, think for a few minutes!
> 
> Use Quicktracker to track the eggs on your minimap as i did!
> 
> steps:
> 1: log in and get to the isle
> 2: Open Quicktrack as admin
> 3: Select Process
> 4: Check "Openable"
> ...


Thank you very much, ive been asking for this several posts earlier!
+rep

----------


## Genocyber

Indeed, I cant find any repeatable quest too.

----------


## Aldarb

Most likely fixed, got no repeatable quest to hand in.

----------


## RRJStudio

message me if on a low pop realm

----------


## lashthebest

> Most likely fixed, got no repeatable quest to hand in.


Fixed? are you guys even thinking? There is intended to be a repeatable quest, but it only appears once you have eggs. The eggs themselves are not an exploit lol, its their ridiculous spawnrate, which was indeed fixed. There is still a repatable quest but only appears once u have any eggs.

----------


## Xistenzoth

> Fixed? are you guys even thinking? There is intended to be a repeatable quest, but it only appears once you have eggs. The eggs themselves are not an exploit lol, its their ridiculous spawnrate, which was indeed fixed. There is still a repatable quest but only appears once u have any eggs.


Might be, but I can't pick up any eggs without quest so...

----------


## stopbugging

@ people that think this was "just hotfixed"

The spawns are *timer-controlled* - not based on how many are up or how many people are farming. This means that you could come to the area, and see 15-20 right away, and then suddenly see very few (or none if you have competition). My advice for your sanity - check in occasionally during off-peak hours. If you find a couple right away, then you're in luck and and should complete a circuit or two. Once the current supply is dried up, go take a break and come back later.

If you show up and doa circuit and find 0 eggs - that means someone else is also farming and its totally pointless to waste so much of your time fighting over em. Come back later and you could be the only one and get a couple dozen in 5-10 minutes.

----------


## lashthebest

> Might be, but I can't pick up any eggs without quest so...


So, youve done the prequests, you can see eggs but cant pick them up?
The repeatable quest is a turn-in just like it is with netherwing so it cant have anything to do with that.

----------


## Xistenzoth

> So, youve done the prequests, you can see eggs but cant pick them up?
> The repeatable quest is a turn-in just like it is with netherwing so it cant have anything to do with that.


Might try again, done pre quests and everything. Can see the eggs, but can't pick them up.

----------


## Meowman

Cant see any eggs :S anyone able to take an SS and show?

----------


## mrnice

> Cant see any eggs :S anyone able to take an SS and show?


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8WCBpy3_jo...s1600/egg4.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ueItG1leNq...s1600/egg6.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/6558/43913785.jpg

----------


## cyrus103

would it be possible to have a warlock summon your lower lvl friend on a low pop server here so that you can get the eggs or is it a requirement to be lvl 90

----------


## Flamemonster

who can i give the eggs to when i find some ?

if someone can help me add skype: carager91

----------


## mrnice

> who can i give the eggs to when i find some ?


Elder Anli - NPC - World of Warcraft

----------


## Nikentic

Haven't found any yet. FML

----------


## antiron

Looking for someone on an low pop realm, pm me please if you could help me out!

----------


## Hardbunny

I am 100% sure this was hotfixed. I farmed 30 eggs on the 28th, and then yesterday (29th) I could only farm 3 the whole day. Same amount of farming, sure I had a bit bad luck. But that can't be a coincidence, I didn't even see them spawn only to be ninjaed. 

My advice to people doing this manually, don't. Faster getting glory of the Pandaria hero for example.

avg 1 egg each hour now... (on 28th it was 10-15min each egg)

Before people say it was because it was more populated the day after. Well that's far from true, was even less people at the night when I got my last egg to get exalted.

EDIT: seems like you need exalted with cloud serpent to ride any cloud serpent, even the one from Glory of the Pandaria hero (me and some friends got it today, and they couldn't ride it apparantly)

----------


## hotpocket

> I am 100% sure this was hotfixed. I farmed 30 eggs on the 28th, and then yesterday (29th) I could only farm 3 the whole day. Same amount of farming, sure I had a bit bad luck. But that can't be a coincidence, I didn't even see them spawn only to be ninjaed. 
> 
> My advice to people doing this manually, don't. Faster getting glory of the Pandaria hero for example.
> 
> avg 1 egg each hour now... (on 28th it was 10-15min each egg)
> 
> Before people say it was because it was more populated the day after. Well that's far from true, was even less people at the night when I got my last egg to get exalted.


Farmed 10 last eve botting it for 3-4 hours.
24 this morning botting 2 hours.
So your theory is invalid.

The spawnrate is long and more people are farming the eggs, that's all.

More effective way is probably to crz with 1-2 mates that don't bother grinding the eggs and the hassle of regrouping after each few rounds on the island.

----------


## imdasandman

It took me 4 hours to get all my eggs using wow plus. If you do the Crz method I can see it being done within 2 hours


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Skaarlaw

This has been hotfixed as people have already got Cloud Serpents on my server.
Heroic dungeon achi's are for the most part easier & quicker to obtain.

----------


## Rinex

You still need to have the Cloud Serpent riding skill to use the mount you get from meta achi. I have done them and am now stuck with a mount i can not use.

----------


## Meowman

> Haven't found any yet. FML


Same here :/

----------


## mrnice

> You still need to have the Cloud Serpent riding skill to use the mount you get from meta achi. I have done them and am now stuck with a mount i can not use.


after you get exalted you get a new quest, when you finish this you get the riding skill. this is btw the only way to learn the riding skill  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hardbunny

seems like you need exalted with cloud serpent to ride any cloud serpent, even the one from Glory of the Pandaria hero (me and some friends got it today, and they couldn't ride it apparently)

Edited my post to clear confusion.

----------


## Harant

Looking for someone from low-pop realm on EU Aliance side. Just PM me :Smile:

----------


## Muhammad.R1

Something strange i've noticed... On the one mountain top , quick track picked up a egg and i was thrilled.. Tried farming again with quick track on and it picked up nothing BUT i found 2 eggs manually yet they never showed up on minimap with quicktrack..

Anyone could clarify?

Thanks

----------


## mikevomen

Any player here on low pop eu server that doesnt mind a bit compitition  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Talica

Any player on EU A on a low pop server PM me

----------


## Popocub

Looking for US Horde low pop server .. I need these eggs! #Aegon1734

----------


## MastaRage

I believe the respawn rates have increased since last night's hotfix, I'm not on a Low Pop server but was farming at the lowest time and only found 1 in 1 hour. Before last night's hotfix I was finding them 1 every 5 minutes also at the lowest pop time

----------


## Popocub

Still looking for a low pop server I can get in on .. please HMU .. Aegon#1734

----------


## blablablajoe

> These things really have to be posted in Elite guides if we want them to last. When everyone can see them they get fixed within 3 days and barely anyone gets to enjoy it. +rep for the discovery though.


Agreed 110%

----------


## drkd11

> These things really have to be posted in Elite guides if we want them to last. When everyone can see them they get fixed within 3 days and barely anyone gets to enjoy it. +rep for the discovery though.


I disagree. I think more people get to enjoy it.

----------


## Rayz

> I disagree. I think more people get to enjoy it.


More guests and leechers enjoy it then autohotfix in the face. Happens in elite too but nowhere near as fast. And since nobody gives a shit about leechers and guests your opinion is irrelevant. Have a nice day  :Smile:

----------


## TheQt

> Something strange i've noticed... On the one mountain top , quick track picked up a egg and i was thrilled.. Tried farming again with quick track on and it picked up nothing BUT i found 2 eggs manually yet they never showed up on minimap with quicktrack..
> 
> Anyone could clarify?
> 
> Thanks


QuickTrack (From my own experiences) will glitch after about 45 mins, and requires a restart of the program. just a quick restart of it should fix your problem. =) Happy hunting!

----------


## Eleanor486

Whats the name of the pre-qest ?

----------


## Unscrewed

> These things really have to be posted in Elite guides if we want them to last. When everyone can see them they get fixed within 3 days and barely anyone gets to enjoy it. +rep for the discovery though.


I hate it when Elite users say bullshit like that just because they want to keep things for themselves.
Do you actually think Blizzard doesn't pay people to browse these forums all day especially after a new expansion?
And of course they have Elite accounts too, because they know the big bugs are located there.

----------


## phantom325

> I hate it when Elite users say bullshit like that just because they want to keep things for themselves.
> Do you actually think Blizzard doesn't pay people to browse these forums all day especially after a new expansion?
> And of course they have Elite accounts too, because they know the big bugs are located there.


I hate it when leechers thing they should get access to all the best stuff instantly without contributing at all.
It's not really about keeping Blizzard out. Because, like you said, I'm sure they do have someone with an Elite, and maybe even a Legendary account over here. The thing with the Elite/Legendary section is that, while Blizzard may check it out every once in awhile, I'm sure they don't have access to it 24/7. 
Besides, anything in Elite/Legendary is very unlikely to spread, as the people who worked hard to get their rep up to that level don't want to throw it away (well, most of them anyways). So, it will take at least a few weeks for it to become public, and that's when Blizzard starts cracking down. I don't think they mind to much if a couple people use it.

However, I fail to understand why Rayz recommended this guide in Elite because it just tells you to go get eggs, there isn't anything "to last". Oh, and I just realized something, he said Elite Guides and not the actual Elite section. Oh well.

----------


## QwEEErtzu

It's a good idea but there's always someone there. I've been checking for few days, even at 3-4 am and still saw only 1 egg. I'll rather skip to dailies. If you are on high/med population server even with this CRZ I wouldn't botter. You could get a friend whos on low population server and let him invite you.

----------


## Odyssey

I honestly could not find 1 egg, in the countless hours I've been there.

----------


## YukaChen

Haven't found any yet.

----------


## imdasandman

> I honestly could not find 1 egg, in the countless hours I've been there.


Only way to get this fast is using a hack that tracks and finds eggs than teleports you. Other than that yea have fun looking for them. It took me 4 hours to get all my eggs using wow plus. And I was 90 12 hours after all the realm firsts were done. Now there is even more competition. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kwhalek

> These things really have to be posted in Elite guides if we want them to last. When everyone can see them they get fixed within 3 days and barely anyone gets to enjoy it. +rep for the discovery though.


tell me how and why this would ever get "fixed"............? this is something blizzard put in for an OPTIONAL way for people to speed up the rep grind blizzard intended it to be like this just like the netherwing eggs

----------


## kwhalek

> Only way to get this fast is using a hack that tracks and finds eggs than teleports you. Other than that yea have fun looking for them. It took me 4 hours to get all my eggs using wow plus. And I was 90 12 hours after all the realm firsts were done. Now there is even more competition. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


took me about 30minutes without any form of hacking tool I think you are stretching the truth a bit

----------


## therightemp

> took me about 30minutes without any form of hacking tool I think you are stretching the truth a bit


30 mins to get all your eggs?

that is ridiculous, unless you did it several weeks ago.

----------


## emile29

I dont wish to sound all negative, But i am pretty Sure Blizz made the Cloud Serpent Island ( Cross realm ) because i was on there farming eggs using this guide and saw like 34 ppl out there when id get near one i would highlight their name tag and it would say like Aerie peak, or Darkspear. etc ( and im from Azuremyst ) So this guide is great and all but im pretty sure the competition just got beefed up.

----------


## phazeshifta

I have ran HB for 2 nights farming these eggs, so about 12 hours of farming. My server is a med pop pve server....I got 1 egg in 12 hours...Came back both mornings and the bot wasn't stuck, so I believe it ran fine all night. 

I dunno if I'm just unlucky or what, probably just unlucky.

----------


## moor2

> I dont wish to sound all negative, But i am pretty Sure Blizz made the Cloud Serpent Island ( Cross realm ) because i was on there farming eggs using this guide and saw like 34 ppl out there when id get near one i would highlight their name tag and it would say like Aerie peak, or Darkspear. etc ( and im from Azuremyst ) So this guide is great and all but im pretty sure the competition just got beefed up.


nah they were just realID invitees.. people are used to do that

----------


## kozzzan

> tell me how and why this would ever get "fixed"............? this is something blizzard put in for an OPTIONAL way for people to speed up the rep grind blizzard intended it to be like this just like the netherwing eggs


It has been fixed already, the spawnrate on these eggs are lower. And more people are there now.
So yeah, it has been "fixed".

----------


## Spooch

too bad. was good while it lasted.. ^^

----------


## Cecu

onyxa, its like 2 months necro here ^^
Actually, ask several people reported already, there is 12 Onyx Eggs spawning at a time, with unknown CD, but more likely around 1h hour.
Me personally have found max 11x in 5min timeframe on a dead server. By dead I mean having ~40-45characters online in sunday evening on each side Alliance / Horde, and most of them are not even 90!!
.

----------

